# Catching babies in big tank



## seachells (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I have a 125 gallon tank where an electric blue acara and a green terror have bred and had babies. We have 7 total adult fish in this tank at the moment, and so far 11 of the babies have survived. They are almost a month old at this point, and about 1/4-1/2 inch long. I am looking for suggestions for as to how to capture these babies and locate them elsewhere as we obviously can't keep them all in one tank. Any help and suggestions are appreciated! The tank has fake plants with large pieces of driftwood and rocks if that helps at all. Thanks again!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What I do is remove all the décor and adult fish and then net the babies.

I always end up removing everything in the end and that is a stressful process if you have not set your expectations.

So I just prepare the do it that way from the beginning. It is not as terrible as it seems.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I would first attempt to siphon them out. At 1 month old they still may be able to be siphoned out, though they are getting close to the stage where they will run away from a hose. 
If they are large, and have become agile enough to avoid being siphoned, then removing decor and attempting to catch with a net may be the only solution. IME, it is not usually that easy to catch fry with a net, especially if there is substrate in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

True I have no idea the size of acara or terror fry. The Malawi are the size of a grain of rice, so maybe easier.


----------

